# Bike not running right



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

First guess, pilot jet(s) plugged up. When you ask a question like this, include some info so we have a better idea what we are dealing with. What kind of bike, year, model, last time it ran, etc.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I do agree with Mike. FWIW: I bought a 10 yr. old Kawasaki Vulcan 800 Classic this past June. It had been in a storage unit for four months and the owner stated that he had nor ridden it very often before that. Needless to say, it ran terrible. Drained the old gas, cleaned out the tank, new gas. Pulled the plugs, new plugs. With it running I sprayed carb cleaner into the carb--a lot. It was recommended to me to use "SeaFoam" in the gas as Kaw's are notorious for carbon buildup on the valves. One dose of SeaFoam and it ran much better. I'm suspecting something like Mike stated, that you may have a clogged idle port, or a partially clogged jet within the carb. Do try some type of carb cleaner and gas additive before removing the carb. You just may get lucky and clean out something. There are Internet forums out there for each specific brand of motorcycles. There will be much more specific info on those. That's how I got the info on getting my bike to run better. David


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Must be a 450 Honda.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Motorcycles have engines. Bikes have pedals. If you have trouble keeping a bike running, change your diet! :laughing:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

OH! I don't like bashing here, but I don't consider that bashing. And it is funny.
Willie; why a 450 Honda?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Thurman,
I think Willie was refering to the last thread of this type, same scenario with a honda 450.
Mike Hawkins


----------

